# Why Is Nettle Tea Good For Pregnancy?



## augustmom (Sep 28, 2004)

i know that it is, but are there any nettle tea drinkers out there that can tell me why you drink it? thanks.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

It's not just good for pregnancy, it's good for all the time!

http://medherb.com/Materia_Medica/Th...ecoctions_.htm

http://www.susunweed.com/herbal_ezin...menopausal.htm (Scroll down a bit)

http://www.nettles.org.uk/


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Nettles are good for boosting iron levels and for preparing the uterus for birth. But how does the tea taste?


----------



## augustmom (Sep 28, 2004)

thanks persephone--great information and sites dedicated to nettel!







:


----------



## ehsclt (Mar 11, 2005)

Rachel, I literally gag mine down every morning. For me, it's like cod liver oil my mother made me take a child (it doesn't taste like that; I just dislike it that much!) And that might just be me, as my mother also drinks it and really likes it. I am drinking it because it helps prevent varicose veins, toward which I am prone during pregnancy. I have figured out that adding a little sweetener helps immensely.

I'll take you a tea bag next week.









Emily


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

So do you buy it as a tincture or tea bags or steep the loose herb? Any help with specifics would be appreciated! Those sights had some really good info









Also, I've heard that you shoudn't do red raspberry leaf until later in pregnancy?

Lisa


----------



## augustmom (Sep 28, 2004)

Lisa, have nettle any way you prefer. i prefer tea form. i love the taste.
I was just wondering about the benefits of nettle during pregnancy.


----------



## Pom (Nov 20, 2001)

I buy mine loose and mix it with equal parts rasp leaf and hibiscus for taste. I also sweeten it!

I've heard nettles are good to keep fluid retention away, good for you in general, also good for allergies and mucus. Rasp leaf - good for strong uterus and prevention of bleeding post partum, I believe (double check this) you should not drink til 2md trimester -- starting with one cup a day, but by 3rd trimester you can have 2 c a day (I hope so, anyway as that's wahy I'm doing, lol).

I had also added alfalfa (good for milk supply) but my breasts grew half a cup in 2 days (!) so I took it out and will put it back in once babe comes.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pom*
I had also added alfalfa (good for milk supply) but my breasts grew half a cup in 2 days (!) so I took it out and will put it back in once babe comes.









OMG - Ouch!! :LOL


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

My monitrice said nettles are good for supporting the kidneys, and help with swelling. I drink the Pregnancy tea by Traditional Medicinals (get it at Whole Foods) -- it has nettles, RRL, and a few other things I think. I can't say I _love_ the taste, but it's certainly tolerable. I prefer it iced, and don't use sweetener.

Shana
EDD 7/29/05


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehsclt*
Rachel, I literally gag mine down every morning. For me, it's like cod liver oil my mother made me take a child (it doesn't taste like that; I just dislike it that much!) And that might just be me, as my mother also drinks it and really likes it. I am drinking it because it helps prevent varicose veins, toward which I am prone during pregnancy. I have figured out that adding a little sweetener helps immensely.

I'll take you a tea bag next week.









Emily


So THAT'S your username! :LOL I went crazy trying to find it when my mom told me you were posting here. Inspiring as this all sounds, though, I think I might stick to the capsules. Bleccch.


----------



## oreylovesme (Aug 29, 2014)

*Vitamin K shot alterntive?*

I read on a site that drinking nettle tea is a good alternative to the vitamin k shot they would give the baby at birth? Is there any one that has heard this as well.. or what is a good alternative to the shot?


----------

